# Just Another Noob



## REHH (Oct 7, 2018)

Lol.....well not really.

Hey Prince can I get my mod status upgraded over here too..


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 7, 2018)

REHH said:


> Lol.....well not really.
> 
> Hey Prince can I get my mod status upgraded over here too..


Welcome big dawg!

PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)

ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------



## REHH (Oct 8, 2018)

Hey bro


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 8, 2018)

REHH said:


> Hey bro


You over here now?



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------



## brazey (Oct 9, 2018)

Welcome...


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 13, 2018)

Well looky what the cat drug in


----------



## zhong (Oct 14, 2018)

welcome


----------



## adhome01 (Oct 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rocco-x (Oct 26, 2018)

Welcome...


----------



## botamico (Nov 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## barack1234 (Nov 6, 2018)

Nh?ng tình hu?ng trong ti?u thuy?t võ hi?p Kim Dung luôn luôn sôi ??ng v?i t?nh ch?t ??u tranh, b?o l?c, m?u toan, th? ?o?n. V??y thì vi?c ??a ti?ng c??i v?o trong nh?ng tình hu?ng n?y qu? l? m?t ?i?u khó th?c hi?n nh?t l? gi? l?m sao cho ch?t c??i ?ó không phá v? cái t?ng th? c?a khái ni?m võ hi?p ti?u thuy?t.

Kim Dung ?ã l?m ???c vi?c ?ó v?i ngòi bút khéo léo c?a m?t b??c th?y v? trong các b? võ hi?p ti?u thuy?t c?a ông, ch?t h?i h??c ?ã ???c d?n tr?i kh?p các ch??ng t?o ra ni?m h?ng thú cho ??c gi?.

ke chuyen dem khuya

Trong tác ph?m c?a ông, có nh?ng nhân v??t khá h?i h??c v? ngo?i di?n, tâm h?n th??t tr? th? v? h?nh s? r?t t?u.

V?i b? X? ?iêu anh hùng truy?n, ta b?t g?p m?t nhân v??t ?áng yêu nh? v??y: Lão ngoan ??ng Chu Bá Thông. Chu Bá Thông l? nhân v??t s? 2 c?a phái To?n Chân, s? ?? c?a V??ng Trùng D??ng, d??i tay có c? m?t ?ám s? ?? gi? nua c? th? nh?ng tâm h?n ông v?n l? tâm h?n c?a m?t ??a bé ngây th?, trong sáng. Ngay ngo?i hi?u Lão ngoan ??ng (ông gi? m? ch?i nh? con n?t) c?ng ?? ?? mô t? ??c ?i?m t?nh cách nhân v??t Chu Bá Thông.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

REHH said:


> Lol.....well not really.
> 
> Hey Prince can I get my mod status upgraded over here too..



Welcome!


----------

